# 7 1/2" Redhawk NO-Drill scope mount



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

Just received this beautiful scope mount made by Weigand gunsmiths today........... and boy it was worth the 2 month wait until the larger size made it into production.

What is very special about this mount is the NO-Drill feature !! So if you own one of the older Redhawks that is not drilled and tapped for a scope ...this is the ticket.

It takes about 15 minutes to install the mount .......with NO permenant modifications to the original revolver. Simple as removing both the front and rear sights and installing the anodized Aluminum scope mount. Since the mount travels the entire length of the barrel, it really looks cool and is rock solid.

I plan on installing a Millet Red dot scope on this .44 Ruger Redhawk, because when I bought it I found it to be the most accurate handgun I have ever owned [ shooting .44 spl. rounds ]. It will literally print a one hole group out to 20 yds using a bench rest. All I needed was a better sight system than the standard front blade and rear notched sight.

The mount from Weigand cost me about $80 total with shipping ........ and as with all his products they are perfection in metal. If you need to mount a Red dot or any other scope on your 7 1/2 " barrel Redhawks ...... I would give this mount a good hard look .......... I don't think you can buy a better mount for any price !!

JF.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Sniper thanks for the info on the scope mounts. Thinking about going after one more hog before I cash in. If I get the Redhawk I want or a Blkhawk.


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

Badly - I would plan on at least 3 or 4 more Hog hunts :mrgreen: we need people like you willing to get into the thick of things.

The Weigand mount is certainly a perfect addition for the older Redhawks.........as I understand the newer models have indents in the frame's top strap to accommodate the standard Weaver rail mount.

Good luck with your hunts !!

JF.
" A boat that don't float is worthless"


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

like to see a picture of it or a link to it on the net. I couldn't find anything on it on the web. I might be interested in it.


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here you go-

On his website he shows the mount on a revolver - I will post a photo of my Redhawk once I get the red dot scope mounted - still waiting for it to arrive in the mail.

http://www.jackweigand.com/Ruger-Redhawk-Scope-Mounts-No-Drill.html

JF.
" A boat that don't float is worthless"


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well one thing for sure it's a good looking peice. I'd say it would work just fine. Hey Sniper keep us in the loop on this as I might be getting an older Blkhawk. Let us know how it all works out and shoots. Thanks.


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here is just what the doctor ordered Baldy -

My Millet Red dot sight came today in the mail........so I am able to add an update to this post except for photos, which will follow in a couple of days.

My Ruger Redhawk is used - I have no idea how much it had been fired before I bought it , but it was not taken very good care of - very dirty.
Cracked grips. So I ordered and installed the best grips that you can buy for a Redhawk and that is custom grips made by JIM BADGER. The Walnut version costs about $70 if I remember correctly. [Please buy these grips directly from Jim's website if you want the best price ! Others will sell this same model for over $100 ] I decided to upgrade this Redhawk because I found that when I test fired this revolver, it was THE most accurate gun that I have ever owned shooting the 200 gr. Blazer Gold Dot .44 Special bullet. Maybe I got lucky on this purchase - but I think the Redhawk is built SO sturdy that it is hard to abuse it to the point it where it becomes useless [ as a hunter ]

So I quickly mounted the Millet red dot on the WEIGAND mount ......... and off to the [ indoor ] Range I went. I only grabbed one 50 rd Box of ammo, so I was praying the process would go smoothly. At the range, I bought a large mostly blank sheet of white target paper 2 feet by 4 feet. To give me a good point of aim -- I slapped on a black 2 " self adhesive circle to the center of the target paper. I sent the target down range to the 30 foot marker.

I turned on the Millet sight to the #4 brightness setting, I raised the gun and placed the red dot on the center of the 2" black circle, Then I cocked the mighty Ruger Redhawk for single action firing and gently pulled the trigger. Boom !!

A hole appeared INSIDE the black circle !!!! I yelled out loud " Are you kidding me" !! I finished the rest of the cylinder, free standing,........and all holes appeared inside the black circle. I just stood there, staring for a moment at the revolver, because this was a first for me. Almost NO adjustment needed after installing a new mount AND scope !! I don't know how long this Millet red dot will last, but this mount was SPOT ON for the Redhawk it was designed for.

I sent the target all the way to the back wall of the Range [ about 60 feet ] and using my gun bag as a gun rest, I continued to blast the Black circle on the target paper in "double action mode". I made 2 small adjustments to bring the large ragged hole closer to center of the black 2" circle. I was excited and happy both -with my new "used" Ruger .44 Magnum revolver and with this $74 Aluminum scope mount. By the way - this mount adds hardly NO weight to your revolver...........and by installing the red dot scope over the gun's cylinder area ........ the revolver was very well balanced !!

I am really a S&W man -- but I have fallen in love with this Ruger Redhawk. After I got use to the trgger pull  it truly is a great hunting companion. Next time out, I will try full Magnum loads ....... to test how strong the Millet sight really is .......... I know the MOUNT will last a life-time and then some.

Can't find Jim Badger's website --let me know and I will post the URL. His grips are famous for taming ANY Magnum revolver that he builds grips for and man are they beautiful !

JF.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Range report..*

 Now that's what I am talking about. Good range report. I can't wait to here about them Mag loads. I am going to use mags if I get to go on the hog hunt. I haven't killed a hog in years. I can taste them ribs now.:smt1099


----------

